# Spinnaker timeshare



## Tammy creasy (Aug 15, 2017)

Have a Branson timeshare. Just spent 2hours in a owner mtg wanting us to upgrade and spend another 11k . Said Branson is not worth anything . Said they want to get rid of the set property ownership we have. Has anyone else did this?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Where ever they are selling you probably has a $0 -$1000 resale value anyway.  Certainly not the extra $11,000 they are trying to get you to pay.


----------



## Tammy creasy (Aug 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Where ever they are selling you probably has a $0 -$1000 resale value anyway.  Certainly not the extra $11,000 they are trying to get you to pay.


It was for theFlorida or South Carolina resort. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Doesn't matter.  I am familiar with Spinnaker.  Nice resorts.  Still not worth $11,000.  Even if you had to prepay the $1500 and pay closing costs to give away what you have, you could still buy what they are selling you  for under $2000 and probably under $1000.  So if that is what you want you can spend at the most $3500 to give away what you have and purchase it on your own or spend $11,0000.


----------



## Tammy creasy (Aug 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Doesn't matter.  I am familiar with Spinnaker.  Nice resorts.  Still not worth $11,000.  Even if you had to prepay the $1500 and pay closing costs to give away what you have, you could still buy what they are selling you  for under $2000 and probably under $1000.  So if that is what you want you can spend at the most $3500 to give away what you have and purchase it on your own or spend $11,0000.


Thank you. They won't get any more money from me.  With what we have , we are  supppse to be able to use any area if available.  But that is whast I figured I be lucky to give away what my parents currently have.  They paid way to much. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tammy creasy (Aug 15, 2017)

If I ever wanted to change where is a good place to find these timeshare deals? Is it on the tubs site?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes and Redweek.  Redweek has more availability but the asking price is a little higher.  I saw a couple 3 bedrooms in the $5000-$6000 range.  That is asking prices.  You can always offer less and see what you can get.


----------



## richard andrews (Apr 15, 2018)

Tammy creasy said:


> Have a Branson timeshare. Just spent 2hours in a owner mtg wanting us to upgrade and spend another 11k . Said Branson is not worth anything . Said they want to get rid of the set property ownership we have. Has anyone else did this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Keep your set property ownership.   What they are offering is worth even less.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 21, 2018)

I find this humorous. Just a few years back Spinnaker tried to get us upgrade in Branson because, and I’m quoting the salesman here, “the whole world wants to come to Branson”. He even bragged they’d be flying in 747’s to the Branson airport because the demand was so high. And of course there was the subtle hint Disney would be building an amusement park in Branson because Walt Disney was from Missouri. 

The Branson Spinnaker side show is entertaining if nothing else. I wouldn’t believe a word coming out of one of their salesmen’s mouths.


----------



## DeeDibble (Jun 2, 2018)

Hmmm.  I wonder if the $199 package I got from them for 4 nights is worth it.   They say once we attend the presentation we will get a 7 night 8 day cruise voucher.   Anyone out there know how well this has worked out for people?


----------



## Tfish (Jun 3, 2018)

Tammy creasy said:


> If I ever wanted to change where is a good place to find these timeshare deals? Is it on the tubs site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a week 12 eoy even Waterside at Spinnaker available for FREE.


Mike


----------



## amycurl (Jun 3, 2018)

The cruise vouchers usually aren't that great a deal. But you should enjoy your four night package, and just be sure to set a timer for the sales presenter (or wear your "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" tshirt to the presentation,) to make sure you have the least painful sales presentation ever.


----------



## Tammy creasy (Jul 8, 2018)

Tfish said:


> I have a week 12 eoy even Waterside at Spinnaker available for FREE.
> 
> 
> Mike


Just curious, what are the maintenance fees and where is it located?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfish (Jul 8, 2018)

2 BR at Hilton Head Island, near Coligny Plaza. MF is like $780 every other year.


----------

